# [SOLVED] New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

As the title says, building a new pc. Just here to ask if the parts are all good 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1075T 3.0GHz/3.5GHz Turbo AM3
Mobo: Gigabyte Gigabyte Socket AM3 GA-880GA-UD3H
PSU: Corsair Power Supply CMPSU-600CXV2EU 600W
GPU: X2 AMD Sapphire Radeon HD6850 CrossfireX
Ram: 8gb 1333mhz DDR3 Ram
Case: Xigmatek Asgard Midtower


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

You power supply is way too small. The two GPU's alone under load will use 460w.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

Crossfire is not cost effective. Going with a single 6950 will give identical performance, more stability, less heat, less power consumption, cost less, and you won't have CX compatibility issues with any games.

I would just recommend you copy and paste the $1000 Intel build and swap the 2x2gb RAM for 2x4gb. AMD's 6-cores don't game any faster than their quad-core cousins. The i5 2500k will serve you much better.

BTW my rig (you can see my specs to the left) is currently running Skyrim on high with a few +graphical tweaks in 50+ fps consistently. Just to give you a performance frame of reference. That's high+, not ultra/max.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

@toothman: On what are you basing your 'facts'? A single HD 6950 isn't that much faster than a single HD 6850. A pair of 6850s in crossfire (cost ~US$300) will kill even a 6970 (~$350) and cost only slightly more than a 6950. Crossfire and SLI, as technologies, are now mature and proven. Games now being released are being written to optimize them and will run as stable on multiple graphics cards as with a single card. 

And since you mention Skyrim, take a read through the Gaming forums here and to see more than a few problems users have had with it running on a single GPU.

Generate more heat? That's what fans are for. More power consumption? So what? The additional cost of an 850 class to that of a comparable 650 is usually no more than $30 or so.

@ Alvarion: If you are considering a dual GPU setup, a couple of suggestions: 
Power supply: You really should have a good quality 750 (or better). Even with a single card look for a 650+. 
Motherboard: For AMD look for a board with the 970 or 990 chipsets.
CPU: The Phenom II's are going end of life. You might want to look into the new generation AMD FX series procs. Similar performance and cost to the PhenomII's


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

AnandTech - Bench - GPU11

you're right, not sure where i picked up the information the 6850x2 was equivalent to a 6950.

2 6850s crossfired seems like the best GPU setup.

For gaming, the Phenoms are still a little superior to similarly costed Zambezis. In fact, gaming benchmarks don't stray very far from Phenom II x4 levels until you switch to an i5. The 6-core chips only boost multitasking and encoding.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

Thanks, I'll see how far can I push my budget  I've had it with Intel, thats why I chose AMD. So you say that I should get a FX series? Oh and will this PSU do the trick? Corsair Power Supply CMPSU-750TXV2EU 750W


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

Are these parts better? I kinda used all of your suggestions.
CPU: AMD FX 6100 3.3GHz, 3.9GHz Turbo
Mobo: Gigabyte Socket AM3+ GA-970A-D3
PSU: Corsair Power Supply CMPSU-750TXV2EU 750W
GPU: X2 AMD Sapphire Radeon HD6850 CrossfireX
Ram: 8gb 1333mhz DDR3 Ram
Case: Xigmatek Asgard Midtower


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

That PSU is good but I would suggest going with one better GPU.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

Like a 6870 and a 6850? Because I have a 6850 right now.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

crossfire is starting to fully mature' but also dont let benchmark numbers fool you

the span in numerical form is often notible but seldom does that span translate into a noticible gaming difference


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

Hm the Corsair PSU's price has risen quite a bit, I was wondering if an Enermax Modular 750w PSU will do the trick. I'll give you the link. It's an Estonian website but the description is in english. But if this one won't do the trick, I will try to get the Corsair PSU.Arvutikeskus.ee - TOOTEKATALOOG » Toiteplokid (PSU) » PSU 700W - 800W » Enermax Modular PSU NAXN 82


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

Staying with a known top quality PSU is the better option to avoid damage to other components.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair.
Get a good quality PSU now and upgrade to one better PSU later.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

Okay, I have decided to sell my current PC and use the money I get from selling it and the money I have. I added some parts to the list, and I want your opinion on this new build. If you have some suggestions, feel free to.. umm suggest 
Just bare in mind that my budget is 650-700€ (862$-928$)
CPU:AMD X6 FX-6100
MOBO: Gigabyte GA-970A-D3
PSU: Corsair TX-750w
GPU: 2x Gigabyte HD6850
DVD: LG DVD/RW GH22NS70
RAM: Patriot 4GB 1333MHZ
Case: Aerocool Strike-X GT


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

It seems as I can't edit my post anymore.. Anyway what I wanted to say was that if you want, you can change parts in the list


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*



toothman said:


> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/302?vs=2922 6850s crossfired seems like the best GPU setup.


And that also comes with a lot of problems such as microstuttering and screen tearing.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*









That's the list so far. (Use Google to convert currency)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

What is the Model of the GPU?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

are you using more than one monitor?

if not then I would stay away from going xfire. it creates more heat, need more power and some gains dont even use it and some of the ones that do you will only see a 20% performance increase.

always best to go for the best card you can afford not two less cards.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

It's a HD6850. I thought of going for 2 HD6870's, but that plan was too damn expensive  And yes, I do have a dual monitor setup.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

Hm I have read about on the interwebs and I just wanted to know if going with a single Asus HD7850 now and maybe invest in an another HD7850 in the future.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

one higher card is a better idea than two lower cards.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

Okay so I'll go with the HD7850?


----------



## Azeem40 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

Yes, go for it. It surpasses the GTX 570 in performance but with lesser power consumption.


----------



## Alvarion (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: New PC build. This time shooting for high-end!*

Okkiiieee


----------

